# Low Light Plant recommendations



## Fincenzo (Dec 29, 2016)

I just got a Fluval Spec V and I love it. Just one betta in there but I'm looking to make it a planted tank. What can I grow easily with this basic/low lighting set up as far as different kinds of plants and Mosses?? I don't have Co2 set up yet but I may down the road.

Here are the specs right off the Box:

Watts - 7.4W
Lumens - 821 lm
Color Temp - 7000k


----------



## HAPATanks (Jan 13, 2017)

@Fincenzo here's a link to help you better understand low light plants Since no one has commented yet. Also you can google Low light plants for a 5 gal tank and sift through the results.

Also here is a list of Plants Ideal For Low Light/Low Tech Tanks, hope it helps.

Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
*Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Hornwort - Ceratophyllum submersum
Crypt Aponogetifolia - Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
Micro Crypt - Cryptocoryne petchii
Tropica Sword - Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'
Downoi - Pogostemon helferi

*Do not need high light to attain pink color. Dosing Iron can bring out colors.

There are plant packages that you can purchase to start with Here Just make sure when purchasing any plant or plants that you soak them in a saltwater solution for 4 - 10 minutes and rinse them good with treated water before planting.


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (Dec 13, 2016)

2 months back even I started as low tech tank, with no CO2 and some light, I was adding SEACHEM EXCEL for CO2 supplement once I just calculated cost of CO2 setup and excel dosing, even though initial cost of CO2 setup was high as i calculated after some 3-4 years Total cost both excel and CO2 setup would be same, refilling of tank is almost half the price of bottle and that you need to do after some 8-9 months, on the other hand I need to get new bottle for every 2-3 months. So I decided to buy setup and have wide range of plants I can grow, as for Lighting I bought a slim 15 watt flood light which covers 1/3rd of tank, and if I can get 3 of em and hang them above my tank light will be more than enough and can reduce cost upto 50% in terms of power consumption and Effective light.


----------



## Fincenzo (Dec 29, 2016)

Hannah that's a really good point. I am always temped to buy a Co2 rig, but I get deterred by the initial cost of the setup. Seeing as how I'll be in the hobby for many years to come I might as well bite the bullet and buy a kit and save in the long run. 

What kind of plants are you growing successfully with your Co2 and lighting setup??

Also, does anyone have any recommendations for a good site to buy Rigs from??


----------



## mheat (Apr 24, 2013)

This is my low tech tank: no CO2 no Excel. This is what I experienced: 
Rotala: not so well (removed)
Downoi: not so well (removed)
Micro sward: very slow
Dwarf hair glass: very slow
Java moss: fast grow
Phoenix moss: slow but grow
Christmas moss: fast grow
Bacopa Caroliniana: fast grow
Blyxa Japonica: fast grow 
Limnophila sessiliflora: very fast
Hemianthus Micranthemoides: very fast 

View attachment 712506


HM is growing too rapidly in my 5G shrimp tank. I need to trim it every 4 weeks, so I give it up and removed from my tank.

View attachment 712514


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

As noted above, Excel is great for spreadsheets but a ripoff for carbon supplementation.

Have you considered dirt? Dirt does not provide as much CO2 as a pressurized system, but it's the next best thing and it's _dirt cheap_. It really opens up your plant options, too: there are only a few very temperamental plants, like HC, that will not thrive in dirt.

Case in point: the user above me had to remove dwarf hair grass and rotala. With dirt, rotala will do well and DHG will become uncontrollable. I don't know much about Downoi.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

A 24oz paintball set up on a spec v I would think would last close to a year give or take on the ppm. You can get into that for 120.00 with a aquatek mini. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

